# Puede un Varistor 14241 sustituir un 10241?



## RomeoAz (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola amigos, les comento mi duda:
Tengo un ventilador de torre (con control remoto, programable auto off y otras cosilllas), debido a recientes fallas en elsuministro de energía en mi domicilio, ayer dejó de funcionar y antes de pensar seriamente en ir al super mercado por uno nuevo o ir a un "centro especializado" decidí abrirlo para "ver" que puedo reparar yo mismo, tal vez algún cable roto, una pieza suelta, etc. (aclaro que desconozco la electrónica aunque tengo ciertas nociones de electricidad), bueno después de ver la tarjeta (circuito) ví que el fusible (tipo europeo 2A 125V) está dañado, pues ese no creo que tenga problemas de sustituirlo, pero también ví que hay una pieza que está flameada y semiabierta, investigando algo por la red encontré de que se trata de un varistor (TVR 10241, es la leyenda que tiene), entonces pregunto: ¿ya no sirve? (así flameada y semiabierta), ¿es fácil de encontrar? (así como una resistencia). He leído de que se trata de un elemento de protección contra picos de voltaje (cierto?), por los problemas que pueda tener en encontrarlo en la tienda decidí revisar un no.brake que tengo y que ya no funciona y encontré un varistor pero GNR 14D241K, creo que el 10/14 se trata del diámetro pero ¿me servirá?, (si se trata de soldar, no tengo problema en ello) un saludo y muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda/sugerencia.


----------



## Fabiola (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola!, yo pienso que en casos asi es mas facil buscar el varistor correcto en alguna tienda especializada, eres del DF? ve a republica del salvador seguro lo encuentras. Para dudas como esas siempre es recomendable revisar las hojas de datos de ambos varistores y ver las tolerancias de voltaje y corriente si no son similares es evidente que no se pueden sustituir.

checa estos links: http://www.datasheetdir.com/TVR10241-D+download
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/103671/ETC/MDE-14D241K.html


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2010)

Si , son compatibles.


Saludos !


----------

